# Headlice



## xXhayleyXx

For those with older children at school and been unlucky enough for your kids to have come home with them what have you found the most efficient (sp) way of getting rid and making sure they dont re catch them?

My middle daughter came home with them the other day and although i treated her for them the minute she walked through the door lol i get so fed up of seeing the same children in her class with parents that obviously couldnt give a damn running around scratching their heads nearly every bloody week!!!!!!! 

I mean come on FFS if your child has got them then bloody well do something about it instead of not giving a damn that they are spreading them around the school :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Katie is 9 and gets them all the time ive bought somthing called nitty gritty and its a fantastic nit comb with a lifetime garentee https://www.nittygritty.co.uk/site/


----------



## Hevz

I can sooooooooooooooo sympathise with you (she says while scratching her head:rofl:....it always makes me itch when I think about it:dohh:). Lauren had them repetitively last year as the girl she was playing with never seemed to get treated:hissy:. We just had to keep going through Laurens hair with a special nit comb called a nitty gritty comb which is FAB. This clears most of the lice and the eggs too but as Lauren's hair is so long and thick it used to take ages and the poor kid was soooooooooo patient.

We have a special lady in the pharmacy that is attached to the drs and rather than having to pay out for nit lotion or make an appointment to get a prescription you take in one of the headlice you have found in your childs hair (I kid you not) and tape it to a piece of paper as proof that your child has headlice. She takes you in a consulting room and takes down all the details including what methods you've tried before and what they may be resistant to and gives you the appropriate treatment to treat all the family and a nitty gritty comb too:happydance:
(I only found out about this service after spending a fortune of my own money on all different treatments:hissy:)


Try speaking to your Health Visitor as that was who gave me the information about the pharmacy.

(aaaaaaaaaaargh....I can't stop itching now:dohh:)


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Thanks ladies,
I hate the bloody things makes me itch too just thinking about the pesky things! My mum bought me one of those combs ages ago but im damned if i can find it. We've not long moved house so could be bloody any where now lol. My daughter is always playing with the same girl at school and it drives me mad because she constantly scratches her head in front of everyone including teachers and they dont seem to give a damn! Just drives me mad as sometimes i end up buying lotion every week and as im sure u all know how expensive it is! :hissy:
Will def have a chat with my HV and doctors and see what they say...

I reckon kids should be forced to shave their hair off on a certain day world wide to rid nits once and for all lol :rofl:


----------



## Mamafy

Mean little buggers aren't they? I used full marks solution and it worked, used it a week apart and never saw them again :happydance:

Inform the school if you haven't already and make them send a note home to all parents, its so annoying when you get persistant offenders who don't treat them though :hissy:

Oh and wear your little ladys' hair up and if you were like me tell her not to be sitting with her head right next to everyone elses head :dohh:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Mamafy said:


> Mean little buggers aren't they? I used full marks solution and it worked, used it a week apart and never saw them again :happydance:
> 
> Inform the school if you haven't already and make them send a note home to all parents, its so annoying when you get persistant offenders who don't treat them though :hissy:
> 
> Oh and wear your little ladys' hair up and if you were like me tell her not to be sitting with her head right next to everyone elses head :dohh:

I use Headrin and always works right up until she goes near the same girl at school :hissy:
The school are always sending letters home but the same parents still do sod all, feel like treating this girl for them my bloody self lol

Always tie her hair back and always tell her not to go near her but does she listen no of course not. She always comes out of school chasing her friend and with her bloody hair band round her wrist and then has the cheek to tell me that it isnt her fault she has been catching headlice.Say what? :hissy:

Any more and im gonna shave the whole lot off myself! :dohh:


----------



## tink

I know what you are goin thru!there is always some that don't bother doin naff all and it goes round and round,but i would also recommend the nitty gritty comb,its brill for gettin the eggs out too!i use it every week,until clear,with conditioner on damp hair x


----------



## leeanne

My stepdaughter brought them over. So, Amanda got it about 3 summers ago and she had hair down to her waist then. What a pain in the ass. 2 hours every night combing, etc. I used the stuff from the pharmacy, tea tree oil, etc.

Took me 3 weeks and then...

Wanna know something? I got this idea and I think I finally got rid of them by hot ironing her hair. 

Try it. If you have a hot hair straightener, you may be able to burn those buggers off.


----------



## Serene123

This thread has made my head itch :rofl:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

leeanne said:


> My stepdaughter brought them over. So, Amanda got it about 3 summers ago and she had hair down to her waist then. What a pain in the ass. 2 hours every night combing, etc. I used the stuff from the pharmacy, tea tree oil, etc.
> 
> Took me 3 weeks and then...
> 
> Wanna know something? I got this idea and I think I finally got rid of them by hot ironing her hair.
> 
> Try it. If you have a hot hair straightener, you may be able to burn those buggers off.

Funny you should say that when i washed her hair the other night i used my GHD hair straighteners to iron her hair dry :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Its half term here at the moment so the kids are off school, god help her if she goes back to school neck week and gets them again! lol


----------



## xXhayleyXx

toriaaaaTRASH said:
 

> This thread has made my head itch :rofl:

Always makes me itch just the mention of them, you wait til Caitlin starts school :dohh:


----------



## xKimx

lol me 2 :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

They are nasty creatures. My daughter only had them the one time, thank goodness. Makes me itchy too. :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Isn't pure tea tree oil suppose to help and tea tree hair products after?

*Now itching* I dread this part with my girls,


----------



## leeanne

It didn't help during the infestation with Amanda. However, whether it prevents them is a different story. :) I meant to continue to use it as preventative measures after but it just smells yucky.


----------



## Jo

I swear by NittyGritty all the way
In fact i had to buy anoth er comb as i can't find ours anywhere, between you and me I think Emily has hidden it :rofl:
This time I bought the products to go with it ( lotion and repellent)
Touch wood since she started middle school she hasn't had them, but Jack came home from nursery with a live one.
Luckily his hair is short and spiky so i spotted it straight away

I seem to have spent years of my life getting rid of the little buggers all because some parents can't be arsed checking :hissy:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Jo said:


> You and me both lol
> The ignorance of some parents is beyond me :hissy:


----------



## massacubano

Yes, very digusting. Thanks for the tips! I hope I do not need them again. My Daughter brought guests home her first year in school. Matter fact spent the first day of the year 2007 coming dead nits for hours on end! 

My Sister who works in a school says the teachers swear by wearing a thick coating of hairspray and keeping their hair up or short. I just put my daughter's hair back in a ponytail for school... it is very long now and she likes it that way anyhow.


----------



## Mamafy

Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:


----------



## ~KACI~

Mamafy said:


> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:


Mamafy thats disgusting!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jo

Mamafy said:


> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:

Snap , crack and Pop:rofl:
can't beat it well unless your child is infested then you ust wanna get the buggers out fast eh?


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Jo said:


> Mamafy said:
> 
> 
> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:
> 
> Snap , crack and Pop:rofl:
> can't beat it well unless your child is infested then you ust wanna get the buggers out fast eh?Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## massacubano

Jo said:


> Mamafy said:
> 
> 
> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:
> 
> Snap , crack and Pop:rofl:
> can't beat it well unless your child is infested then you ust wanna get the buggers out fast eh?Click to expand...

omg :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Dont know if someone has said this because ive not read all the replies yet :blush: (will in a min tho lol)

But my 3 kids have never had them despite them bringing home "head lice at the school" warning letters ever week and they all have lovely clean hair.

I put this down to the fact that i feed them Garlic bread one a week every week,
The lice bite and taste it in the blood and they don't like it so jump off again ;)

It works for dogs and cats to keep fleas away to xxxxx


----------



## leeanne

Mamafy said:


> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:

Eww!

I remember when my daughter's head was itching and I saw the first bug. I screamed. LOL

I have a weak stomach but sure had to forget about it after 3 weeks of dealing with the gross things.


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I am absolutely dreading this! I got them twice, I hated having treatments for it! Especially when the same girl gave me them TWICE :hissy:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Ive never had them but I dread Jas getting them


----------



## Mamafy

Jo said:


> Mamafy said:
> 
> 
> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:
> 
> Snap , crack and Pop:rofl:
> can't beat it well unless your child is infested then you ust wanna get the buggers out fast eh?Click to expand...

You know what I'm talking about Jo:rofl:


----------



## Jo

Mamafy said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamafy said:
> 
> 
> Cracking the little buggers open becomes quite addictive though :rofl: or was that just me? :shy:
> 
> Snap , crack and Pop:rofl:
> can't beat it well unless your child is infested then you ust wanna get the buggers out fast eh?Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I'm talking about Jo:rofl:Click to expand...

Oh yes :rofl:
we should start a disgusting mothers club!!!


----------



## Mamafy

I think we'd get nominated to be 'most disgusting' :rofl: pahhhh don't care :lol: now gimme a nit to crack:rofl:


----------



## starryeye31

just wanted to say the best treatment ever for this is real mayonise , not refridgerated . you can even add a little tea tree oil to it , put it all over the hair and put a tight bag and a shower cap on it over night , you will see the dead bugs fall out when rinsing , also for the eggs spray on some vinager it helps remove the glue , and make sure you go through hair daily for at least a week checking for any missed eggs . its best to do the mayo treatment again 5 days later. also im sure you know to clean all bedding and stuff . hope you get rid of the lil buggers . I ended up getting my son a mohawk last year to prevent him from getting bugs , I wish I could do the same with my girls , lol Ive warned my kids also to not get close to other kids or share brushes and stuff , when they were younger i would put their hair up in tight buns and put tons of aqua net hair spray in their hair , it worked they never got lice the whole time I did that.


----------



## dizzynic

My girls pick them up quite a lot from school i have found the only thing that really works for us is conditioner and combing through every night it damages the adult lice so they cant breed i tried all the lotions and potions on the market and they never seemed to work effectively also tying their hair up tight for school helps and a spray of hairspray my nanna told me to use vinegar never tried it yet dont know if it works as a repellant also my childs school excludes children if their parents dont take notice of the warning letters they send out the teachers tend to know which child in their class is walking alive and it should embarrass the parents into taking action to treat their kids head.


----------



## lesleyann

when i was at primary school we always had letter coming home and my hair was ever so long and thick :hissy: 

Full marks worked for a while, tea tree did nothing and we had this nitcomb that was great **had batties in it and zapped the buggers** but in the end because the same people never did anything about it** here comes the bit that i cried over for so longgg**

My dad got out the hair clippers in the summer holidays and shaved all my hair off :hissy: never cought them again till i went to secondary school once my hair was really long again..

Hair dye and hair striaghteners seem to keep them away though since im around lots of small children and i never have them now :dohh: but my hair striaghtners go up to 210 on temp lol


----------



## leeanne

lesleyann said:


> when i was at primary school we always had letter coming home and my hair was ever so long and thick :hissy:
> 
> Full marks worked for a while, tea tree did nothing and we had this nitcomb that was great **had batties in it and zapped the buggers** but in the end because the same people never did anything about it** here comes the bit that i cried over for so longgg**
> 
> My dad got out the hair clippers in the summer holidays and shaved all my hair off :hissy: never cought them again till i went to secondary school once my hair was really long again..
> 
> Hair dye and hair striaghteners seem to keep them away though since im around lots of small children and i never have them now :dohh: but my hair striaghtners go up to 210 on temp lol

Funny enough, the same time my daughter had them, my stepdaughter and Amanda were using my brush. I didn't get them but I do hot straighten my hair everyday so I think I may have got rid of them by doing that. My straightener goes to a very high temp too.

Honestly, I tried the vinegar, I tried the conditioner overnight, I tried tea tree oil, I combed for hours every night. But, once I used the hair straightner on Amanda, they were gone. 3 weeks later though. LOL Wish I had thought of it sooner than that.


----------



## lesleyann

i guess they burn easy lol and its cheaper than all that head-rin and full marks stuff ha


----------



## sezzlebum

god i hate them, when mine get them i go through their hair every night with a comb until they are clear then when theyve had a week of clear heads i drop it to every sunday its a royal pita bring back the sodding nit nurse!


----------



## Hevz

I'm itching like a mad woman now after reading this thread:hissy:


----------

